# A new toy/s



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Part of my little package from cabelas the other day were Lindy no snag sinkers, something 
i have been wanting to get for years due to my love of drift fishing. 









Should be interesting to see how they go.


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

hmmm.. look like chilli beans


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, they are a great idea!
Is the little bit sticking off the bottom of the sinker supposed to drag along the bottom enticing fish to come and investigate?
How much were they PeterJ?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah i'm guessing thats what it's for.

Both cabelas and BassPro have them and they are the same price at 22 US.

Lindy No Snag

Ive been using other things to drift with in the sinker rig dept for years and haven't really found the answer. Or when i found it i had to change the question and that stuffed it up :? 
I'll be using them this weekend hopefully , hopefully with very little weed and rock snags.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds gimmicky, but... might just work.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim said:


> Sounds gimmicky, but... might just work.


Hey don't they sell these in the toilets at most of your better pubs?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Great concept...

I love fishing tackle. First it's collecting lures... now we're on to collecting sinkers. Love it.

Next it will colour coding the sinker to the bottom that you're fishing.... or opting for the nuclear chicken sinker in your darker water.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I already do that one garfish. I repaint the sinkers and sometimes glue prism tape to them so they "sparkle".


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Haha - nice one.

Your at the curring edge Peter... I'm still getting over the Tassie Devil craze.


----------

